# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Рулонные шторы (рольшторы) всех видов

## Daxmaut

Если вы не знаете где купить качественные рольшторы, то подскажу вам магазин [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Производство рольштор №1 в Беларуси!
Самые выгодные условия сотрудничества!
Гарантируют минимальную цену при максимальном качестве!
Рольшторы всех видов: свободновисящие,кассетные,плиссе,рольшторы с фотопечатью,жалюзи,москитные сетки.Подробнее информация на сайте.

----------

